# Weight Limits on Soma Tange Prestiege Frames



## VonTurnerSki (May 10, 2007)

Hi,

I'm just getting back into road cycling after many years of being an active MTBer and fancy a little number in steel, a Soma Smoothie to be precise. Now i'm not the lightest in the world at 210lb (although that's going down....) so I was wondering whether there are any issues with frames built from this material with someone of this weight. If it matters i'd probably be after a 52cm or a 54cm.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Doubt there would be any problem*

From a safety/durability standpoint, I don't think you would need to worry at all with one of those frames. The tubeset is good quality, but not super light, and Soma seems to have a reputation for building nice-riding, sturdy frames that are a good value. You could ask Soma and they'd probably give you a straight answer. Also, 210 isn't really that heavy and there are bigger riders using lighter frames with no problems. 

If you are thinking in terms of frame flex, again I don't think it would be an issue. It might not be as stiff as some racing frames built with oversized tubing, but probably just fine for most riders. And you are talking about a relatively small frame -- If you needed a 58 or 60 cm instead of 52-54, flex might be more of an issue.


----------



## VonTurnerSki (May 10, 2007)

Thanks very much. Very useful information indeed.


----------

